# Tybee Bound



## Gunner308 (Aug 3, 2017)

We are getting ready to head down on 8/17 for a long needed weekend. Normally we fish the pier late in the evenings just before high tide. This year I'm excited to see that we'll have a high tide as the sun is rising. My thought is like on freshwater, the water comes alive in the early morning. So I want to be prepared and hope to enjoy some artificial action. Just need an idea of what to buy. Fish from pier or surf? I never get tired of cranking in big rays or sharks but would like to try my luck on what ever game species that typically run through this time of year. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 3, 2017)

High tide at sunrise at Tybee is beautiful!
Try gulp swimmin mullet or gulp shrimp on 1/4oz or 3/8oz jig head around pier pillings or rock jetties.
Work the artificial with the tide current or across it.
Red n white or white top water lure works good sometimes too.
I wish I was gonna be there!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 3, 2017)

Go kingfisbing brother. It's too good not to.


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for the advice Sea Trout. That definitely gives me something to start with. 

Jimmy Lee Armel, sending you a pm.


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 17, 2017)

Made it to the island this morning in enough time for the misses to take some awesome sunrise pics and a chance for me to wet a line. Caught a few blues, a ray and two small sharks. Tried fishing finger mullet under a float to try and get a Spanish to bite. Will be back on the pier this evening to try again.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 18, 2017)

Keep at it brother. They'll show up


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 18, 2017)

Got on the Spanish this evening. They were swiping eventhing you threw at'm. Finally connected with 2 decent ones. Gonna be back at it in the am. Maybe I'll catch a mess to bring back to N. Ga. to slap on the grill.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 19, 2017)

Well done! Can't beat Spanish on the grill


----------



## Riplukelee (Aug 19, 2017)

How far out and where?


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 21, 2017)

Riplukelee said:


> How far out and where?



We were catching them in the surf as they were pushing mullet around. D.O.A. Cork and live finger mullet was the most common. Mine were caught off of a gotcha plug and a custom painted lucky craft pointer 100.


----------



## Redman54 (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice


----------

